# Howard Gardner's Multiple Intelligences Test



## lilacleia16

Multiple Intelligences -- Assessment



Take this test and share your results.


----------



## lilacleia16

So I am Music smart, People/Street smart, Art smart, and Self smart. But I am not Math smart, Book smart, Body smart, or Nature smart.
*Your top three intelligences:*


  







5*Musical: *You like the rhythm and sound of language. You like poems, songs, and jingles. You enjoy humming or singing along with music. You probably remember things well when they are associated with music or rhythm. Try to incorporate sounds into your lessons, such as using a familiar tune, song, or rap beat to teach spelling rules, or to remember words in a series for a test. Here are some other ways to use your musical intelligence:

Create a poem with an emphasis on certain sounds for pronunciation.


Clap out or walk out the sounds of syllables.


Read together (choral reading) to work on fluency and intonation.


Read a story with great emotion — sad, then happy, then angry. Talk about what changes — is it only tone?


Work with words that sound like what they mean (onomatopoeia). For example: sizzle, cuckoo, smash.


Read lyrics to music.


Use music as background while reviewing and for helping to remember new material.


Use rhymes to remember spelling rules, i.e., "I before E except after C."
 







5*Social: *You like to develop ideas and learn from other people. You like to talk. You have good social skills. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your social intelligence include taking part in group discussions or discussing a topic one-to-one with another person. Find ways to build reading and writing exercises into your group activities, such as:

Reading a dialogue or a play with other people


Doing team learning/investigating projects


Setting up interview questions and interviewing your family, and writing down the interview


Writing notes to another instead of talking.
 







4.43*Spatial: *You remember things visually, including exact sizes and shapes of objects. You like posters, charts, and graphics. You like any kind of visual clues. You enjoy drawing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your spatial intelligence include creating and/or using pictures, maps, diagrams, and graphs as you learn things. Other suggestions:

Write a language experience story and then illustrate it.


Color code words so each syllable is a different color.


Write a word on the blackboard with a wet finger. Visualize the word as it disappears. See if you can spell it afterwards.


Take a survey. Put the information in a chart.


Write words vertically.


Cut out words from a magazine and use them in a letter.


Visualize spelling words.


Use colorful newspapers like _USA Today_.


Use crossword puzzles.

[TD]_Intelligence_[/TD]
[TD]_Score (5.0 is highest)_[/TD]
[TD]_Description_[/TD]​*The scores for your other five intelligences:*



[TD]







[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]​
[TD]3.86[/TD]
[TD]2.14​[/TD]
[TD]1.57​[/TD]
[TD]1.57​[/TD]
[TD]1​[/TD]​Just because these five are not in your top three doesn’t mean you’re not strong in them. If your average score for any intelligence is above three, you’re probably using that intelligence quite often to help you learn. Take a look at the Practice section to see how to engage all your intelligences.


----------



## SixtyNinetales

4.71*Musical: *You like the rhythm and sound of language. You like poems, songs, and jingles. You enjoy humming or singing along with music. You probably remember things well when they are associated with music or rhythm. Try to incorporate sounds into your lessons, such as using a familiar tune, song, or rap beat to teach spelling rules, or to remember words in a series for a test. Here are some other ways to use your musical intelligence:

Create a poem with an emphasis on certain sounds for pronunciation.


Clap out or walk out the sounds of syllables.


Read together (choral reading) to work on fluency and intonation.


Read a story with great emotion — sad, then happy, then angry. Talk about what changes — is it only tone?


Work with words that sound like what they mean (onomatopoeia). For example: sizzle, cuckoo, smash.


Read lyrics to music.


Use music as background while reviewing and for helping to remember new material.


Use rhymes to remember spelling rules, i.e., "I before E except after C."
 







4.57*Logic/math:*You enjoy exploring how things are related, and you like to understand how things work. You like mathematical concepts, puzzles and manipulative games. You are good at critical thinking. Here are ways to work with this intelligence in your lessons:

Arrange cartoons and other pictures in a logical sequence.


Sort, categorize, and characterize word lists.


While reading a story, stop before you've finished and predict what will happen next.


Explore the origins of words.


Play games that require critical thinking. For example, pick the one word that doesn't fit: chair, table, paper clip, sofa. Explain why it doesn't fit.


Work with scrambled sentences. Talk about what happens when the order is changed.


After finishing a story, mind map some of the main ideas and details.


Write the directions for completing a simple job like starting a car or tying a shoe.


Make outlines of what you are going to write or of the material you've already read.


Look for patterns in words. What's the relationship between heal, health, and healthier?


Look at advertisements critically. What are they using to get you to buy their product?
 







3.86*Language: *You enjoy enjoy saying, hearing, and seeing words. You like telling stories. You are motivated by books, records, dramas, opportunities for writing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your language intelligence include reading aloud, especially plays and poetry. Another idea is to write down reflections on what you've read. You may also enjoy exploring and developing your love of words, i.e., meanings of words, origin of words and idioms, names. Use different kinds of dictionaries. Other ideas:

Keep a journal


Use a tape recorder to tape stories and write them down


Read together, i.e., choral reading


Read a section, then explain what you've read


Read a piece with different emotional tones or viewpoints — one angry, one happy, etc.


Trade tall tales, attend story-telling events and workshops


Research your name

Self: 3.57
Body: 3
Spatial: 2.14
Social: 1.57
Nature: 1.43


----------



## tanstaafl28

4.86*Language: *You enjoy enjoy saying, hearing, and seeing words. You like telling stories. You are motivated by books, records, dramas, opportunities for writing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your language intelligence include reading aloud, especially plays and poetry. Another idea is to write down reflections on what you've read. You may also enjoy exploring and developing your love of words, i.e., meanings of words, origin of words and idioms, names. Use different kinds of dictionaries. Other ideas:

Keep a journal


Use a tape recorder to tape stories and write them down


Read together, i.e., choral reading


Read a section, then explain what you've read


Read a piece with different emotional tones or viewpoints — one angry, one happy, etc.


Trade tall tales, attend story-telling events and workshops


Research your name


3.86*Logic/math:*You enjoy exploring how things are related, and you like to understand how things work. You like mathematical concepts, puzzles and manipulative games. You are good at critical thinking. Here are ways to work with this intelligence in your lessons:

Arrange cartoons and other pictures in a logical sequence.


Sort, categorize, and characterize word lists.


While reading a story, stop before you've finished and predict what will happen next.


Explore the origins of words.


Play games that require critical thinking. For example, pick the one word that doesn't fit: chair, table, paper clip, sofa. Explain why it doesn't fit.


Work with scrambled sentences. Talk about what happens when the order is changed.


After finishing a story, mind map some of the main ideas and details.


Write the directions for completing a simple job like starting a car or tying a shoe.


Make outlines of what you are going to write or of the material you've already read.


Look for patterns in words. What's the relationship between heal, health, and healthier?


Look at advertisements critically. What are they using to get you to buy their product?


3.71*Musical: *You like the rhythm and sound of language. You like poems, songs, and jingles. You enjoy humming or singing along with music. You probably remember things well when they are associated with music or rhythm. Try to incorporate sounds into your lessons, such as using a familiar tune, song, or rap beat to teach spelling rules, or to remember words in a series for a test. Here are some other ways to use your musical intelligence:

Create a poem with an emphasis on certain sounds for pronunciation.


Clap out or walk out the sounds of syllables.


Read together (choral reading) to work on fluency and intonation.


Read a story with great emotion — sad, then happy, then angry. Talk about what changes — is it only tone?


Work with words that sound like what they mean (onomatopoeia). For example: sizzle, cuckoo, smash.


Read lyrics to music.


Use music as background while reviewing and for helping to remember new material.


Use rhymes to remember spelling rules, i.e., "I before E except after C."


Spatial - 3
Social - 2.86
Self - 2.71
Body - 1.43
Nature - 1.29


----------



## Sparky

You might also be interested in the Intelligence Temperament:

Memory-based Intelligence: Understanding things at fundamental levels
Analysis-based Intelligence: Understanding why one thing works better than another, and under what circumstances
Logic-based Intelligence: Understanding the cause-and-effects or actions-and-reactions









Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...


While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...




www.personalitycafe.com





In terms of the Nine Types of Intelligence, they can be understood as:

Naturalist (nature smart) - Memory-based primary and Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence secondary
Musical (sound smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Logic-based Intelligence secondary
Logical-mathematical (number/reasoning smart) - Logic-based Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
Existential (life smart) - Memory-based primary and Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence secondary
Interpersonal (people smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
Bodily-kinesthetic (body smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
Linguistic (word smart) - Memory-based primary and Logic-based Intelligence secondary
Intra-personal (self smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
Spatial (picture smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Logic-based Intelligence secondary


----------



## shameless

1. Social

2. Tied: Self & Body

3. Spatial

4. Language

5. Musical

7. Math

8. Nature

Doesn’t actually shock me and I think it’s accurate. Even though my life right now would not depict that 🤣. I am highly socially intelligent it’s just whether I choose to execute and utilize it. The last few years I just threw it out the fucken window and said fuck it. Lol. But when I actually have my shit together it probably is my greatest strength. Bringing groups together and fostering community, harmony, leadership, and socializing I mean. I sure am antisocial and belligerent right now for someone with such high social skills 🤣. Maybe someone with really high social skills actually comes online to execute and get everything out they are tired of in daily life. They probably don’t need to come for the likes. Let’s see 🤔 self involved online, or in real life. I pick looking like a Jack ass to a bunch of strangers online I guess. I will call this period of my life the obnoxious faze. I should probably knock it off lol. Not much left to piss and moan about. It really is pathetic how I’m behaving considering my awareness of social aspects and the self. I’m not done yet. I have more give a fucks tantrums to get out of me. Lol. Omg so if I have a really high social q I must know when I’m being mocked too 😋.


----------



## lilacleia16

Sparky said:


> You might also be interested in the Intelligence Temperament:
> 
> Memory-based Intelligence: Understanding things at fundamental levels
> Analysis-based Intelligence: Understanding why one thing works better than another, and under what circumstances
> Logic-based Intelligence: Understanding the cause-and-effects or actions-and-reactions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...
> 
> 
> While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of the Nine Types of Intelligence, they can be understood as:
> 
> Naturalist (nature smart) - Memory-based primary and Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence secondary
> Musical (sound smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Logic-based Intelligence secondary
> Logical-mathematical (number/reasoning smart) - Logic-based Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
> Existential (life smart) - Memory-based primary and Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence secondary
> Interpersonal (people smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
> Bodily-kinesthetic (body smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
> Linguistic (word smart) - Memory-based primary and Logic-based Intelligence secondary
> Intra-personal (self smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Memory-based secondary
> Spatial (picture smart) - Analytical-Tinkerer Intelligence primary and Logic-based Intelligence secondary


I think this also translates to Myers Briggs cognitive functions. I am self smart first which is analytic and memory and I am INFP which is Fi first and Fi is self smart as opposed to Fe which is people smart.


----------



## shameless

lilacleia16 said:


> I think this also translates to Myers Briggs cognitive functions. I am self smart first which is analytic and memory and I am INFP which is Fi first and Fi is self smart as opposed to Fe which is people smart.


I agree, high social is more likely Fe/Se axis or Se/Te axis. ENTJ, ESFP, ESTP, & ENFJ probably score very high on this if I had to guess.

I think the self can be high Fi or Ti though. Just my opinion. Ti utilizes a lot of critical thinking skills to assess its views of the world. It’s just that Fi is generally morally driven on its own. Ti I think is usually ethically driven paired with either practicality of Se or group ethics of Fe.


----------



## Sily

Self, social and spatial for me (in that order).


----------



## lilacleia16

Sily said:


> Self, social and spatial for me (in that order).


I wonder if self and social personalities are on this site. It's cool too that we are both INFP and we have those three in common although i am also music smart but i come from a musical family so nature nurture right?


----------



## Sily

lilacleia16 said:


> I wonder if self and social personalities are on this site. It's cool too that we are both INFP and we have those three in common although i am also music smart but i come from a musical family so nature nurture right?



If you stick around this forum, which I hope you do, you are going to come across many INFPs that have nothing in common with you. As a matter of fact, some might royally piss you off. INFPs are just way too diverse in cultures, opinions, politics, nurture, health, ages and where they find themselves on the sliding scale of I, N, F, P. I'm not looking to be like any other INFP. "Self" for me I can highly agree with .... but "social"? I must look into or study further, it sounds off for me. I'm not social really, but I'll study the definition further.

I'm here for the tests and man o man have you posted some good ones since you hit the ground running.


----------



## lilacleia16

Sily said:


> If you stick around this forum, which I hope you do, you are going to come across many INFPs that have nothing in common with you. As a matter of fact, some might royally piss you off. INFPs are just way too diverse in cultures, opinions, politics, nurture, health, ages and where they find themselves on the sliding scale of I, N, F, P. I'm not looking to be like any other INFP. "Self" for me I can highly agree with .... but "social"? I must look into or study further, it sounds off for me. I'm not social really, but I'll study the definition further.
> 
> I'm here for the tests and man o man have you posted some good ones since you hit the ground running.


Thank you. I am growing rather fond of you as well.  Social intelligence is *the capacity to know others*. Social Intelligence develops from experience with people and learning from success and failures in social settings. It is more commonly referred to as "tact", "common sense", or "street smarts". It's like self smarts is learning who you are and social smarts is learning how compatible you are with others.


----------



## Sily

Very interesting! Thank you.


----------



## Krakenless

Self 3.86
Nature 3.71
Social 3.71
Music 3.43
Body 3.14
Spatial 2.29
Math 2

Interesting


----------



## Hexigoon

*Musical (4.14)*
You like the rhythm and sound of language. You like poems, songs, and jingles. You enjoy humming or singing along with music. You probably remember things well when they are associated with music or rhythm. Try to incorporate sounds into your lessons, such as using a familiar tune, song, or rap beat to teach spelling rules, or to remember words in a series for a test. Here are some other ways to use your musical intelligence:

Create a poem with an emphasis on certain sounds for pronunciation. 
Clap out or walk out the sounds of syllables.
Read together (choral reading) to work on fluency and intonation.
Read a story with great emotion — sad, then happy, then angry. Talk about what changes — is it only tone?
Work with words that sound like what they mean (onomatopoeia). For example: sizzle, cuckoo, smash.
Read lyrics to music.
Use music as background while reviewing and for helping to remember new material.
Use rhymes to remember spelling rules, i.e., "I before E except after C."

*Self (4.14 )*
You have a very good sense of self. You like to spend time by yourself and think things over. You will often take in information from another person, mull it over by yourself, and come back to that person later to discuss it. You like working on projects on your own. You often prefer to learn by trial and error. Effective techniques to enhance your learning include keeping a journal and giving yourself time to reflect on new ideas and information. More ideas:

Go on "guided imagery" tours.
Set aside time to reflect on new ideas and information. 
Encourage journal writing.
Work on the computer.
Practice breathing for relaxation.
Use brainstorming methods before reading.
Listen to and read "how to" tapes and books.
Read cookbooks.

*Social (3.86)*
You like to develop ideas and learn from other people. You like to talk. You have good social skills. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your social intelligence include taking part in group discussions or discussing a topic one-to-one with another person. Find ways to build reading and writing exercises into your group activities, such as:

Reading a dialogue or a play with other people
Doing team learning/investigating projects
Setting up interview questions and interviewing your family, and writing down the interview
Writing notes to another instead of talking.


----------



## tanstaafl28

lilacleia16 said:


> Multiple Intelligences -- Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> Take this test and share your results.


You looked at this?









Are Cognitive Functions and Multiple Intelligence Theories Related? | Rana Heals


Here, you will learn about Gardner's and Jung's theories that shaped the concept of cognitive intelligence. Dive in to know more.




ranaheals.com


----------



## tanstaafl28

lilacleia16 said:


> Multiple Intelligences -- Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> Take this test and share your results.


This would seem to be in line with my type.

*4.86 (Ne, Ni)
Language*: You enjoy enjoy saying, hearing, and seeing words. You like telling stories. You are motivated by books, records, dramas, opportunities for writing. Effective techniques of enhancing your learning using your language intelligence include reading aloud, especially plays and poetry. Another idea is to write down reflections on what you've read. You may also enjoy exploring and developing your love of words, i.e., meanings of words, origin of words and idioms, names. Use different kinds of dictionaries. Other ideas:

Keep a journal
Use a tape recorder to tape stories and write them down
Read together, i.e., choral reading
Read a section, then explain what you've read
Read a piece with different emotional tones or viewpoints — one angry, one happy, etc.
Trade tall tales, attend story-telling events and workshops
Research your name
*3.71 (Si, Fi, Ne)
Musical*: You like the rhythm and sound of language. You like poems, songs, and jingles. You enjoy humming or singing along with music. You probably remember things well when they are associated with music or rhythm. Try to incorporate sounds into your lessons, such as using a familiar tune, song, or rap beat to teach spelling rules, or to remember words in a series for a test. Here are some other ways to use your musical intelligence:


Create a poem with an emphasis on certain sounds for pronunciation.
Clap out or walk out the sounds of syllables.
Read together (choral reading) to work on fluency and intonation.
Read a story with great emotion — sad, then happy, then angry. Talk about what changes — is it only tone?
Work with words that sound like what they mean (onomatopoeia). For example: sizzle, cuckoo, smash.
Read lyrics to music.
Use music as background while reviewing and for helping to remember new material.
Use rhymes to remember spelling rules, i.e., "I before E except after C."
*3.14 (Te, Ti) 
Logic/math*:You enjoy exploring how things are related, and you like to understand how things work. You like mathematical concepts, puzzles and manipulative games. You are good at critical thinking. Here are ways to work with this intelligence in your lessons:

Arrange cartoons and other pictures in a logical sequence.
Sort, categorize, and characterize word lists.
While reading a story, stop before you've finished and predict what will happen next.
Explore the origins of words.
Play games that require critical thinking. For example, pick the one word that doesn't fit: chair, table, paper clip, sofa. Explain why it doesn't fit.
Work with scrambled sentences. Talk about what happens when the order is changed.
After finishing a story, mind map some of the main ideas and details.
Write the directions for completing a simple job like starting a car or tying a shoe.
Make outlines of what you are going to write or of the material you've already read.
Look for patterns in words. What's the relationship between heal, health, and healthier?
Look at advertisements critically. What are they using to get you to buy their product?

Spatial: 3.14 (Se, Si)
Social: 2.43 (Fe, Fi)
Self: 2.14 (Fe, Fi)
Body: 1.43 (Te, Si)
Nature: 1.14 (Te, Se, Ne)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------

